
Show HN: Snippt – Snapchat with just the Discover part - swaroopv
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mysnippt.snippt&referrer=HN
======
swaroopv
Okay, So the idea of Snippt really came from building a news app for the
younger millenials with content they love in a format they love. Now, when it
comes to formats for millenials, you got to tell a story and it has got to
have video in it. But in India, video has its own set of problems with limited
bandwith issues, low streaming speeds et all. Hence the solution was clear -
the video had to be small in size, short in length and tell a story. Hence the
concept of Snippt - with 4 second video headlines and short summaries of the
latest trending news stories from across the world. It is the fun way of
staying update. Do have a look and would be more than happy to answer any
questions that any of you maybe having ! :)

~~~
vikasr111
Like the idea. Can do better in design.

~~~
swaroopv
Hey,

Thanks a ton for going throught the product. In case you can highlight any
specific cases would be great, so that we can work on improving it immediately

